# Deciding on instruments?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm wondering how you guys decide on instruments when you're writing for yourself?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

1. There may be a particular instrument I want to try writing.

2. A particular piece or combination of instruments within a piece inspired me to write for the same, or similar, forces

3. A musical idea came into my head with a specific instrumentation in mind

4. A good deal, or all, of the musical material could be written out and I decide the instrumentation of the music based on practical concerns.

5. Base the instrumentation on what kind of mood or expression you want (maybe for a sombre piece a combination of lower instruments, for example).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Manok said:


> I'm wondering how you guys decide on instruments when you're writing for yourself?


I am only playing what others have writhing, less stress.


----------

